

Classmates.com: Social Networking's First IPO - dpapathanasiou
http://mediabiz.blogs.cnnmoney.cnn.com/2007/10/10/investors-gear-up-for-social-networkings-first-ipo/?source=yahoo_quote

======
pg
If investors fall for this, it will be the worst sign to date of a bubble.
There is nothing to this company except that (by a stretch) they can claim to
be in the same category as Facebook.

~~~
pocketofposies
My sentiments exactly. I am continually amazed that this company continues to
exist, so it's downright shocking that they are attracting this kind of
interest.

~~~
brlewis
Who do you think the press is going to go to for "the opposing view"? Isolatr?

